# WinCC Flex RT startet nicht



## BigBadHelge (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

folgendes Problem:

Habe WinCC Flex 2008 SP2 unter Win7 32bit installiert und ein altes Flex 2007 Projekt geöffnet. Hat soweit alles ohne fehler funktioniert. Nun bekomme ich aber immer wenn ich die RT starten möchte eine Fehlermeldung: "Die Projektierungsdatei C:\blabla.Bediengeraer_1.fwx konnte nicht geladen werden. Die Anwendung wird beendet."

Daraufhin habe ich ein neues Projekt erstellt und beim starten der RT die selbe meldung bekommen. 

Was läuft da falsch?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo Helge,
ist die Installierte Runtime auf dem selben stand wie das Engineering System?

Gruß Helmut


----------



## BigBadHelge (28 Juni 2011)

Ja, Flex und RT stammen aus einem Installationspacket und der Rechner war vor der Installation blank. (keine alten Versionen vorher installiert)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

Lässt sich den der "Runtime-Starter" laden un in den Transfer Mode versetzen?


----------



## BigBadHelge (28 Juni 2011)

Der Runtime-Loader bringt beim starten eine fehlermeldung: "Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden (0xc0000142). Klicken Sie auf OK, um die Anwendung zu schließen."
Starte ich die Runtime (HmiRTm.exe) fragt er mich nach der Projektdatei, wenn ich dann eine auswähle und starten will kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung aus dem ersten Eintrag s.o.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

Hast du den die Projektierung schon übertragen?


----------



## BigBadHelge (28 Juni 2011)

Die RT soll auf dem selben Rechner laufen wo auch Felex installiert ist. Also ich bearbeite mein Projekt in Flex, klicke dann auf Generieren (das läuft sauber durch) dann auf den Button "Runtime starten" dann generiert er nochmal und startet die RT und zack wieder die Fehlermeldung aus Eintrag 1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

Möchtest du das aus dem ES heraus starten um eine Simulation durchzuführen
oder startest du dann zusätzlich nach der Projektierung den RT Loader, der
hätte nämlich nichts zum ausführen der braucht die fwx Datei.


----------



## BigBadHelge (28 Juni 2011)

Ich starte aus dem ES


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

da bin ich auch gerade hilflos....


----------



## thomass5 (28 Juni 2011)

Die erforderlichen Zugriffsrechte hast du schon?

Thomas


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juni 2011)

BigBadHelge schrieb:


> Ja, Flex und RT stammen aus einem Installationspacket und der Rechner war vor der Installation blank. (keine alten Versionen vorher installiert)


 
Schau mal unter SIMATIC - PRODUKTHINWEISE- INSTALLIERTE SOFTWARE nach ob da wirklich die gleichen Versionen sind. Ich hatte mal die gleiche Mekdung und da wurde die Runtime wegen dem Virenscanner (oder Firewall) nicht aktualisiert


----------



## BigBadHelge (17 Juli 2011)

Problem gelöst!
Erstmal danke für die viele Lösungsvorschläge, hat aber alles nicht geholfen.
Nachdem ich gesamte Installationsroutine nochmal durchlaufen ließ funktionierte es plötzlich. Anscheinend ging bei der ersten Installation etwas schief was nicht gemeldet wurde.


----------

